# Training for a hunting only dog



## Minutemen Retrievers (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post here on RTF, and I am very new to dog training, so please excuse my lack of knowledge here. I have been reading this site for a few weeks now and have decided to create an account. I am getting a lab puppy this summer, I do not plan on doing hunt test or field trials with him presently, but may down the road. I am more concerned with training him to be a great hunting dog (ducks and upland). I purchased Training a retriever puppy by Bill Hillmann and TRT/TRM/e-Collar from Mike Lardy. My question is how advanced do I need to go with the dog to get him to a good hunting level before it becomes "overkill" for general hunting purposes?


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

I would say you could never overkill your training. Best bet is join a local Ret club . Just because club puts on hunts does not mean you need to run them. but you will get a lot of help with training.


----------



## Minutemen Retrievers (Mar 12, 2015)

I am going to look into a local Ret Club, and I guess overkill was the wrong word choice, I meant more of when would the training go beyond situations the dog would see hunting? I know Lardy breaks it up into Basics, Transitions, and Advance. Is the Advanced work necessary if I'm not running FT/HT?


----------



## fishin444 (Apr 23, 2012)

At minimum I would think you would need sound basics. The dog should to be able to take hand and whistle signals and be able to do blind retrieves. I would agree with Karen"s post IMHO, and get yourself some help.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

A very well trained hunting dog is really great to hunt with. That would be a choice you would need to make.


----------



## coachjhall11 (Feb 2, 2015)

As far as the training aspect for hunting it really depends on how you hunt. If you hunt timber then train in timber, if you hunt fields train in fields. Always work longer than the distances you think your dog will retrieve. So if 30-40 yard retrieves are the longest he will see in season then train 60-75. With fields I would work on 100 yard marks and at least 100 yard blinds because no telling what happens in fields. That is what I would do with just a hunting dog but it will take 2-3 years at least to get a dog where he will do that reliably. I know a guy who just want a hunting dog that will pick up marks and could care less about blinds and their dog does great on normal marks and they are happy with it so it works for them. Yes they loose some ducks though because his dog doesnt know how to handle. Get with your closest HRC and you will love it and that alone will be worth its weight in gold. I to just wanted a dog for hunting, bought my pup, joined HRC, saw how good my pup was and my competitive side kicked in. Now almost 2 years later and several thousand dollars later im working towards my HRCH and just bought a new more expensive puppy and loving every minute of it. Get your pup, start training, have fun with the pup, and see where yalls journey takes you. You might just be surprised!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

GunnerUp said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This is my first post here on RTF, and I am very new to dog training, so please excuse my lack of knowledge here. I have been reading this site for a few weeks now and have decided to create an account. I am getting a lab puppy this summer, I do not plan on doing hunt test or field trials with him presently, but may down the road. I am more concerned with training him to be a great hunting dog (ducks and upland). I purchased Training a retriever puppy by Bill Hillmann and TRT/TRM/e-Collar from Mike Lardy. My question is how advanced do I need to go with the dog to get him to a good hunting level before it becomes "overkill" for general hunting purposes?


Train through the transition work in Lardy's material and you'll have a better than average hunting dog.


----------



## T.Bond (Jul 7, 2014)

guys guides from the boat lauch say it takes hunting alot and akc dogs dont hunt alot


----------



## DucksDogsDownriggers (Feb 21, 2013)

My current dog I trained thru Transition with Lardy's materials before I considered her a "finished" hunting dog, one that I would take in field with my hunting buddies. That said, we are continually working on advanced concepts-can only help, and will never hurt the hunting-only dog. For those in the "when does a hunting dog ever need to make a 400 yard retrieve like they do in FT's?" camp, I would ask if you've ever been on an Alberta or Saskatchewan goose hunt? Good chance of having retrieves twice that long. No such thing as overkill. Also, take your time in training, don't' be in a rush, all dogs progress at their own pace. Enjoy it!!!


----------



## Kirk Keene (Jul 20, 2009)

To echo Karen, I really don't think you can train beyond what you'll need for a hunting dog, since you never really know what each retrieve will require. During the last week of our season, one of my hunters shot a Gadwall drake that eventually fell out approximately 250-280 yards. My HR dog didn't mark it, and I needed my hunter's guidance (they were shooting from an elevated blind) to help me put her on the bird. The retrieve required her to transition from water to land twice, as she had to maneuver over low, water-filled areas in the field. Any way you look at it, that was a tough blind, but something we encountered during a duck hunt.


----------



## Gauge123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Any time you think you're through. Go back and watch the DVD again. Every time I watch it I think "That will be a handy skill for Gauge to have". 

My dog(s) are strictly hunting dogs. I never stop training and I've never said "That's enough, he doesn't need to know any more than that".


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's a link to the "preparation" of a young dog for his first duck hunt. Gunny was ready.









*"Gunny's First Duck Hunt" (link)*


----------



## LTG 11 (Sep 25, 2014)

If every duck fell stone dead in the decoys at 20 yards, you wouldn't need a dog. Everybody who hunts enough is going to have a few birds sail 200-300 yards every year. Thank you steel shot.

"Good Hunting Dog":
Solid Obedience.
Basics training.
Doubles.
200-300 yd blinds with simple casting/handling.
Solid obedience.
Birds, birds, and more birds. 

Tailor your training around how you hunt. Training a dog to pickup a bumper in the backyard is not the same as training a dog to pickup a duck in flooded timber or corn.


----------



## Mountain Duck (Mar 7, 2010)

One of the potential pitfalls of training a "good hunting dog", is that it can quickly become an excuse rather than a goal.

If in training, the dog fails to perform a certain task to a high standard, many are quick to say, "Well, he's just a hunting dog". This can be especially true in group training with dogs trained at higher levels. What starts out with good intentions and hopes can quickly deteriorate to an animal than may or may not meet the minimum standards of what you, or those that hunt with you consider a good hunting dog. 

Having purchased probably the best available training material available in advance, you seem like the type to work hard towards what you want in a dog. Study the material, seek qualified assistance, and set your goals towards the higher levels of retriever work. It will force you to have solid fundamentals. If you come up short, you are almost guaranteed a phenomenal gun dog.

My current gun dog ran field trial derbies prior to ever setting foot in a duck blind. I started hunting him at 18 months. Within a few trips, he was basically a finished gun dog by default, despite a complete lack of "hunting" training.

Good luck


----------



## Minutemen Retrievers (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the advice! I can definitely see the advantage of training to the highest levels, especially in the situations that described above. Kwicklabs, I really enjoyed the link, and Mountain Duck your point about a "good hunting dog" becoming an excuse makes a lot of sense, and without a doubt something I want to avoid. Next step is to get the pup and get to work!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

captainjack said:


> Train through the transition work in Lardy's material and you'll have a better than average hunting dog.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Gauge123 said:


> Any time you think you're through. Go back and watch the DVD again. Every time I watch it I think "That will be a handy skill for Gauge to have".
> 
> My dog(s) are strictly hunting dogs. I never stop training and I've never said "That's enough, he doesn't need to know any more than that".


I didn't want to scare the Op off by making the training program seem overwhelming. The reality is most of us started training our first do without any idea of what we were getting in to. If somebody had told me way back then, that I would be giving up most of my other fun activities and spending the equivalent of four years university tuition, I might have said, no way. IMO, if the OP follows Lardy's or some other quality program through transition, he will have a hunting dog that will be useful and fun in the field. He may well get hooked in hunt test and training at that point and become obsessed like the rest of us. Don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Beyond the continued training, one of the biggest benefits of having a dog that you are training throughout the year is, that the dog is well conditioned and able to hunt a lot longer than your buddies dog he pulled off the couch a week before the season and threw some bumpers for in the back yard. A well conditioned dog is going to more capable mentally as well as physically. You'll also have a much much smaller risk of the dog having a physical ailment during hunting season like sore joints and muscles or torn up pads.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

GunnerUp said:


> Thank you everyone for the advice! I can definitely see the advantage of training to the highest levels, especially in the situations that described above. Kwicklabs, I really enjoyed the link, and Mountain Duck your point about a "good hunting dog" becoming an excuse makes a lot of sense, and without a doubt something I want to avoid. Next step is to get the pup and get to work!



GunnerUp,
I see you are from MA. I am a member of YANKEE WATERFOWLERS HUNTING RETRIEVER CLUB and we have a good number of members from MA. Consider joining and you don't have to wait until you get your pup to do so. You will meet some really good folks that are highly involved with training retrievers, hunt tests, and both waterfowl as well as upland bird hunting. You will meet some new friends, affiliate with others that can guide you in training, and you will have lots of fun. As well, we can always use assistance in running our hunt tests and events.

Good luck with the new pup and hope ye consider joining YWHRC.

Cheers,
Irishwhistler & TRAD


----------



## waller1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Not one time in a duck blind have I ever thought " man that dog is overly trained to be out here hunting"... However I have been very underwhelmed with people's "meat dogs" on numerous occasions.


----------



## Kirk Keene (Jul 20, 2009)

waller1 said:


> Not one time in a duck blind have I ever though " man that dog is overly trained to be out here hunting"... However I have been very underwhelmed with people's "meat dogs" on numerous occasions.


That may be the most accurate post I've ever read on RTF! Very good point.


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

waller1 said:


> Not one time in a duck blind have I ever though " man that dog is overly trained to be out here hunting"... However I have been very underwhelmed with people's "meat dogs" on numerous occasions.


Now that is a concept I can understand. 
Thanks
Don and Crew


----------



## truthseeker (Feb 2, 2012)

It all depends on how much time you have and how much you like being with your dog. Through transition or senior level would be fine. If you are like I was? When I got my first dog to senior level, I could not stop. I had to see how far I could go. 20 years latter, still having fun doing what I do.

Keith


----------



## Coachtd (Mar 18, 2013)

Not wanting to hijack the thread but was wondering how many amateurs at weekend hunt tests started by just wanting a good duck dog?


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Coachtd said:


> Not wanting to hijack the thread but was wondering how many amateurs at weekend hunt tests started by just wanting a good duck dog?


I think most of us; I know I started off just wanting a dog that could swim out past the decoys in case I dropped a duck in water deeper than my waders. I had no idea where it was going to lead me.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Last guy I met like that was about 6 years ago. Bought a female pup as a meat dog. Went to one hunt test, came home looking for a trial dog, now has about 5 trial dogs.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

waller1 said:


> Not one time in a duck blind have I ever thought " man that dog is overly trained to be out here hunting"...


I sure have. Thinking now of one that had been on a top trial trainer's truck way back when he'd only won one or two Nationals. Dog blew past short birds and wasn't keen of coming back in for them.

Which certainly isn't to say he wouldn't become a fine gun dog with more experience.


----------



## Dwestall (Aug 30, 2011)

Coachtd said:


> Not wanting to hijack the thread but was wondering how many amateurs at weekend hunt tests started by just wanting a good duck dog?


paw raised


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rick Hall said:


> I sure have. Thinking now of one that had been on a top trial trainer's truck way back when he'd only won one or two Nationals. Dog blew past short birds and wasn't keen of coming back in for them.
> 
> Which certainly isn't to say he wouldn't become a fine gun dog with more experience.


There you go.You used the word experience,I like the word exposure.......All the training in the world will be zilch unless they get the exposure.I see it year end year out....I love it when I get the "duck club" clients.Those dogs are gonna get 200 + retrieves a season vs. the average public land guy getting way waaaaay less. Jim


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

if you dog get's through it's senior title it will be better than 90 percent of the dogs in the blinds. as far as being told hunt test dogs don't hunt mine spend a lot of time in the blind. to hunt testing extends the hunting seasoned besides being fun


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Training a dog for anything, hunting, testing, or trials is a process that occurs over the life of the dog. It is not something that has a beginning and ending (excepting the death of the dog). Like people, dogs will continue to learn and require guidance and training for as long as they are with you. It is a labor of love for both owner and dog!

As far as timing to get to the 'entry' level of a good duck dog (SH level). I think a relatively well bred retriever working with a dedicated trainer (supported by training group, experienced friends, or pro's) could expect the dog to be ready for the duck blind after 12 months of training. Of course this can vary widely based on the dog, trainer, and overall knowledge and effort applied to the training.


----------



## 480/277 (Jun 5, 2014)

Train hard, hunt easy....


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

pat addis said:


> _if you dog get's through it's senior title it will be better than 90 percent of the dogs in the blinds_. as far as being told hunt test dogs don't hunt mine spend a lot of time in the blind. to hunt testing extends the hunting seasoned besides being fun


That's absolutely true!


----------



## Ninja (Feb 4, 2014)

The first dog I've ever owned is 18 months old now. Last fall was her first hunting season and all of my buddies were vary impressed by her. None of them had hunted with a well trained dog. By the end of the season all of them started leaving there dogs at home because they were embarrassed to hunt them with my dog.... I started out just wanting a basic hunting dog. I had no experience training whatsoever. Somehow I stumbled on this site when I was looking for info on introducing my dog to gun fire. After weeks of reading I bought lardys program and said what the hell let's see what happens. One day out training a truck pulls up and watches our training session after a few minutes a guy steps out and walks over tell me I've got a nice looking dog. It turned out he was a vary experienced trainer and offered to help me. After training with him all summer I entered my dog in a JH test. Lets just say I'm hooked


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Hunt with a dog that you are proud of. 
That is something to think about.
Now what can I do to achieve that?


----------



## Duckman49 (May 2, 2012)

The more he knows the better he will be.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

The premise of the question presumes the OP is going to train his dog to a certain level then quit. The OP is naïve the way I was when I call Richard Wolters at home to ask for advise on my first pup. His wife answered the phone and said Richard was out training, but he would call me back. I remember thinking to myself,_ that's strange, certainly his dog must be trained by now, why is he still out training?_ I didn't realize that once you start training and your dog starts learning, both you and your dog become hooked on training. To this day every one of my dogs jumps for joy and runs over to me when I pull the training collar out. As long as both you and your dog enjoy the work and both of you keep advancing, it is a joy so why quit?


----------



## Tony C (Jul 17, 2010)

What you have described is what NAHRA, www.nahra.org is all about. Take Irishwhisler up on hjs offer to go out and experience one of their club training days. I started out "just wanting a good hunting dog" I now know what these awesome creatures are capable of, the dogs do some amazing things too. Like some others have said, not everyone runs tests or trials, but all love spending time with their dogs.


----------



## nogie1717 (Sep 15, 2014)

In addition to the training, the conditioning (for both of you) cannot be understated. I've lost 15 pounds since I got my pup. I always cringe when I see guys pull up on opening day with a chubby couch lab and then get frustrated when they don't perform. I played sports in high school and remember seeing guys make a lot more mistakes when they were tired. I've seen dogs do the same thing. Usually, they are just too whipped to give an effort, but similar principle. 

Train through your programs and if you're satisfied, maintain that training. Having the willingness to stick with it is half the battle, as I've seen a number of guys gung ho for a couple months and then hang it up. Honestly, training has gotten a lot more enjoyable as time goes on and I see my gal put the pieces together. Those first few months were like the Karate Kid doing a bunch of work he though was pointless. Then it was put into practice and the light came on.


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

T.Bond said:


> guys guides from the boat lauch say it takes hunting alot and akc dogs dont hunt alot


Did anyone understand this?


----------



## Parker M. (Mar 6, 2014)

SjSmith said:


> Did anyone understand this?


Nope, I sure didn't. My akc Dog hunts by my side every chance she gets!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

SjSmith said:


> Did anyone understand this?


I assumed it was a joke.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Coachtd said:


> Not wanting to hijack the thread but was wondering how many amateurs at weekend hunt tests started by just wanting a good duck dog?


That would be me... Out the door at 5AM today. 3 hr drive each way for a 2 hr group training morning. It was a good day!


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

GunnerUp said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My question is how advanced do I need to go with the dog to get him to a good hunting level before it becomes "overkill" for general hunting purposes?


Good question !
My answer would be .'There has never been a general hunting purpose,neither has there ever been a good hunting level ! There has been a bad many bad ones though !.
''Overkill'' - is often attributed to those that see no value in being better than what they are capable of.

I'm still learning.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Interesting, how advanced do you want a hunting dog. Probably very individualistic, but I want a handling dog, sometimes the dogs don't see the birds when your hidden in a blind. I also want an excellent nose, tracking ability, & control (silent and chill) in the blind. But I also got a couple of other aspects, I train my dogs to pick up decoys (gasp), I train them to run the river bank, rather than fight the current, I train them to dive after cripples, I also teach them to crawl for sneaking. All of this and they can still switch right back to running test and trials, after season. Realistically any training will just give you a better hunting dog, training teaches a dog how to learn, as long as you got a smart dog that wants to work with you, train them up and adapt it for what you want.


----------



## Mastercaster (Oct 31, 2010)

John Robinson said:


> That's absolutely true!


My thoughts exactly. One of the weaknesses that I've seen in the blind with other hunters' dogs that they "taught" to be hunting dogs is the lack of steadiness. You get a dog through SH and they should be reasonably steady. Breaking is one of my pet peeves, I guess.


----------



## 480/277 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mastercaster said:


> My thoughts exactly. One of the weaknesses that I've seen in the blind with other hunters' dogs that they "taught" to be hunting dogs is the lack of steadiness. You get a dog through SH and they should be reasonably steady. Breaking is one of my pet peeves, I guess.



Sadly most of the Dogs I see hunted here break, and I don't believe thier owners know any better.
Most are couch dogs dragged out for a couple weeks in fall. Not in shape with little OB.

I think a more valid question would be ,what minimum skills should a dog have before you hunt them?


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Mastercaster said:


> My thoughts exactly. One of the weaknesses that I've seen in the blind with other hunters' dogs that they "taught" to be hunting dogs is the lack of steadiness. You get a dog through SH and they should be reasonably steady. Breaking is one of my pet peeves, I guess.


It would behoove the hunter to go beyond the games' line requirements and condition for calmness while game is worked, as well as just steadiness when the shooting starts. Pup can't retrieve what he runs off, and too many are inadvertently conditioned to dance to the sound of a call.


----------



## MNHunter (Feb 16, 2015)

waller1 said:


> Not one time in a duck blind have I ever thought " man that dog is overly trained to be out here hunting"... However I have been very underwhelmed with people's "meat dogs" on numerous occasions.


I hope your hunting buddies that owned said "meat dogs" don't read this forum!

But, I agree wholeheartedly. I've killed hundreds of ducks over the years, many of which were retrieved, but never once by a properly trained retriever. Growing up, any dog that would dive into icy water and retrieve multiple birds was a great hunting dog. The dogs owner would spend a good portion of the day hollering at the dog to perform commands (like "sit down and shut up") that it had never really been taught and we'd direct the dog by chucking rocks or empty hulls and eventually they'd be bringing back the bird. 

As I got older, hunting became more than a contest to see who could kill the most critters. The entire hunting experience became more enjoyable and watching a dog work was often the best part of it. Early on, (especially if you're new to hunting or it's your first dog) you may be happy with a dog who simply gets the job done but eventually, maybe 5-6 years down the road, you might wish he was trained better and by then it will be pretty much too late for that dog.


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

waller1 said:


> Not one time in a duck blind have I ever thought " man that dog is overly trained to be out here hunting"... However I have been very underwhelmed with people's "meat dogs" on numerous occasions.


Having a well trained dog may get you more invites for hunting. An untrained dog may cause others to not invite you for fear of bringing the dog with you.


----------



## MNHunter (Feb 16, 2015)

Terry Britton said:


> Having a well trained dog may get you more invites for hunting. An untrained dog may cause others to not invite you for fear of bringing the dog with you.


Or it may get you uninvited. Seriously. Sounds crazy I know, but I can absolutely envision a scenario where guys with dogs who have been hunting for years but aren't steady, dogs that run and jump all over the place while waiting for birds and who dive into the decoys at the click of a guns safety and all make a mad dash for the first downed bird, wouldn't really want a well trained, steady retriever in the blind with their dogs.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Suppose that would depend on the individual, but I've heard more than a couple guys brag on their breaking dogs making most of the retrieves while a steady one just sat there...


----------



## islandgold (Mar 15, 2015)

After hearing all sorts of opinions, and having the same question (caring more about actual hunting than titles), we have found our local UKC/HRC to be perfect for us. The members have given us so much direction and help, and my impression is the whole UKC philosophy is more similar to actual hunting than AKC. I was intimidated and overwhelmed at first--and am still learning and growing--but we are continuing with the HRC route (with some help from trainers) during the off season, and hunting every weekend during duck season. Well, that's what has worked for us in WA state.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

SjSmith said:


> Did anyone understand this?


Not sure of your point, but I have 3 AKC registered and titled dogs and they all hunt.....Ducks, Geese, Pheasant, and Quail! And we go frequently during the open season in Missouri, Kansas, and Iowa...sometimes even spending a week in North Dakota. 

Does that count!


----------



## islandgold (Mar 15, 2015)

When I was researching which route to go (and I'm fairly new to this too...just one year in), our priority was hunting, but we also wanted titles for...I'm going to be honest...breeding (and maybe a little pride). Because hunting was the priority, it was recommended to me that the UKC route might be better than AKC because it is more aligned with hunting (examples given to me...more realistic and common retrieving distances: 60 yards vs. 100 yards, and the use of real guns). Now I haven't done AKC hunt tests (yet) but I'm just saying what I was told...it did give me the impression that AKC folks were not necessarily hunters...that we would more likely find that in the UKC/HRC hunting world. Now, having said that, our dog has had to retrieve beyond 100 yards when a duck is carried away by current, and there are also plenty of folks in UKC that don't hunt. So...as long as you are getting out there working with your dog, I guess that's the most important thing!


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

swampcollielover said:


> Not sure of your point, but I have 3 AKC registered and titled dogs and they all hunt.....Ducks, Geese, Pheasant, and Quail! And we go frequently during the open season in Missouri, Kansas, and Iowa...sometimes even spending a week in North Dakota.
> 
> Does that count!


Just to clarify, I did not say this:



T.Bond said:


> guys guides from the boat lauch say it takes hunting alot and akc dogs dont hunt alot


I was asking if anyone understood the above.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

islandgold said:


> After hearing all sorts of opinions, and having the same question (caring more about actual hunting than titles), we have found our local UKC/HRC to be perfect for us. The members have given us so much direction and help, and my impression is the whole UKC philosophy is more similar to actual hunting than AKC. I was intimidated and overwhelmed at first--and am still learning and growing--but we are continuing with the HRC route (with some help from trainers) during the off season, and hunting every weekend during duck season. Well, that's what has worked for us in WA state.


In hunt test I think the most important thing is that there enough clubs putting test on near you to make it worthwhile. When I started in hunt test almost 25 years ago, NAHRA and AKC were common in our area, Montana, Idaho, Washington and Alberta, so that's what I ran. If it had been HRC I would have probably gone that route. As for AKC and hunting dogs, believe me any AKC SH or better yet MH will make a fine hunting dog. I like the upland and tracking aspect of NAHRA, I don't know much about HRC, but I'm sure it is fine as well.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

SjSmith said:


> Just to clarify, I did not say this:
> 
> 
> I was asking if anyone understood the above.


SJ Smith, I certainly didn't get it, seems like it was written by someone who's first language isn't English.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

I am at a stage in my life in that seeing a good dog work. especially in upland, becomes the priority and then the shot. I have become mesmerized in them finding game through your efforts and their genes.. 
My penny worth.


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

John Robinson said:


> SJ Smith, I certainly didn't get it, seems like it was written by someone who's first language isn't English.


I went back and read some more by the same author.
I ain't no English teacher but GOOD LORD!


----------



## Zach Fisher (Jan 16, 2015)

Kind of a different twist on this, but I think there are certainly cases where training doesn't come into play per se. Dealing with cripples etc. I am sure many of us have seen a dog do something in the field that went beyond our expectations. A dog that deals with divers for example may have developed a skill set that training simply won't duplicate. Not saying a FT dog wouldn't develop those same skills given the opportunity.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

The Hilljack said:


> Kind of a different twist on this, but I think there are certainly cases where training doesn't come into play per se. Dealing with cripples etc. I am sure many of us have seen a dog do something in the field that went beyond our expectations. A dog that deals with divers for example may have developed a skill set that training simply won't duplicate. Not saying a FT dog wouldn't develop those same skills given the opportunity.


There are natural abilities and there are trained abilities. Chasing stuff is a natural ability. Not eating it, and delivering it to hand are trained abilities.


----------



## Black Duck Dog (Jan 5, 2015)

I have been a duck hunter for 35+ years and shot hundreds of ducks. But now shooting everything that flies is not a priority. It's all about the dog and how he/she works. I did not have a dog last season so I did not hunt. I now have a new pup and when he is ready I will start to hunt again weather it is this season or next I will see. To me the bond a waterfowl has with his/her well trained dog is priceless. I believe the bond you build over time training your own dog (nothing against sending a dog to a pro ) and hunting with it is for me one of the greatest joys I know of. As far as knowing when they are ready if they are steady and obedient they are ready. some things you just cant train for. They need that time in real hunting situations. After all how can you train for the times you and your dog sit in a blind for hours without seeing a bird.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Coachtd said:


> Not wanting to hijack the thread but was wondering how many amateurs at weekend hunt tests started by just wanting a good duck dog?


That is what we bought our first dog for. Did not know hunt test or field trials existed. Now 25 yrs latter, still have 4th dog and starting out with #5.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

No one mentioned the issue of safety if dog is not trained and steady. A dog the breaks out as soon as shooting starts can easily be shot. Dog that sits and waits to be sent will not.


----------

